# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  e.coli u rodilistu

## Ledolin@

Prema mojim informacijama u pozeskom rodilistu je u zadnja dva tjedna od 18 rodenih beba, 15 zarazeno e. coli nakon rodenja.


Ocito je da je negdje problem o kojemu svi sute, a pouzdano znam da to nije problem od u natrag nekoliko dana ili tjedana, vec mjeseci. 

Bebe masovno ostaju u bolnici nakon porodaja na pedijatriji upravpo radi ovoga.

Kako uskoro tamo trebam roditi brinem se, i zanima me kome se mogu obratiti da bi cijeli slucaj dobio pozitivno rjesenje za malene bebice?

----------


## iirraarraa

:Sad:  
katastrofa.......
ne znam kome bi se mogla obratiti...pogotovo ako svi šute, znaći da se situacija želi zataškati...
jedino kome bi se moglo obratiti su novine, i iskreno se čudim kako tako nešto još nije zavšrilo u novinama.....
hm...moram reči da sam na tvom mjestu , ako bi imala priliku, otišla bi negdje drugdje roditi...
ne znam o kakvoj se bakteriji radi, tj.znam ali ne znam kakav utjecaj ima na bebice, ali mogu pretpostaviti da sigurno ne dobar.....
a 15 beba od 18 sigurno nije slućajnost :/

----------

